# Matching Ammo To Bands



## mainbutter (Oct 23, 2012)

Greetings! This is my first post after lurking here for a little while.

I'm a bit of a non-explosives-powered projectile nut. I do a bit of both bow hunting and blowgun hunting, and naturally was thinking that the next thing to try would be slingshots.

One phrase I've come across in dozens of posts in my reading here is "matching ammo to your bands" or whatever you use to propel your projectile, but it seems that no one has done a thorough compilation of (obviously an opinion) optimum pairings for common ammo and bands/tubes. This leads me to believe that a lot of it is developed through personal experimentation, but as I gear up to do some of this myself I was hoping to benefit from at least a little advice, particularly from those of you with metrics on your projectile mass and velocity.

If I'm going to stick with round lead, anyone have favorite band pairings for:

.32
.36
.44
.50


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm partial to thin tubes for all those sizes, except substitute .30 for .32 since I don't have a .32 mold. You can read a whole series of tests I and others made in different configurations with 1842 and 2040 tubes from Dankung here.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/

I have some 1745 on the way and will repeat the tests with that when it arrives.

No doubt others will be along shortly with their own favorites.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

i dont have alot of info on the subject like everyone else but all it is basically heavy bands = heavy ammo light bands = light ammo


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If you plan on practice by shooting into a catch box to conserve money, I would shoot 1/2 inch steel there and then shoot 44 cal. lead to hunt with. They both weigh the same steel is much nicer to handle and a whole lot easier on the tee shirts hung in the catch box. -- Tex


----------

